# DeHanes G-Scale Trains



## RioScott (Feb 9, 2010)

I Recently Purchased A Used Set Of DeHanes Transportation Milestones G-Scale Trains. They Did Not Include Instructions On Running Them. Does Anyone Own A Set Of These Beautiful Trains And What Do Run Power Them With AC or DC Transformer. I have tried running them on the DC setting with a 10 AMP Bridgewerks And Nothing Happens. On The AC setting they run in forward only. RioScott


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got this info on them from Bob Thon, sound like a good set: 

. Transportation Milestones was the name of the business of Robert 
DeHanes. He and his son produced a magnificent F-3 diesel locomotive and 
extruded aluminum BUDD passenger cars. They started out with Sante Fe 
"Super Chief" sets, and expanded into other roads as well. They were made 
in both Gauge One and Standard Gauge. Both using the same 1/2" scale shells. 

I sold several of these sets for Bob, and kept one in each gauge for 
myself. But I think I still have one Sante Fe set left in Gauge One. 
Somewhere packed away in my barn. My brother also sold several sets for 
Bob, but he didn't keep one for himself. 

The locomotive units sold for $995.00 each, and the cars varied from $200 
each to $275 depending on the body type. I think I have an "A" unit and a 
set of three cars left. 

Bob had a fire in his manufacturing facility which put him out of business. 
He tried to start up again but his wife took ill, after which he went 
through one setback after another. 

When he introduced his line his Sante Fe diesel was chosen for the cover 
photo for the December issue of SMITHSONIAN Magazine. Forget the year, but 
I have the issue somewhere in my files. I have a Standard Gauge double"A" 
Sante Fe diesel set in a display case in my trainroom. 

When Bob introduced these sets I bought one in Gauge One immediately. A new 
garden railway club in Syracuse, NY was holding a swap meet on the third 
floor of a building over a hobby shop in Geneva, NY where they had a huge 
RC Car racing track. We set up LGB track over the race track and I ran an 
11 car Sante Fe "Super Chief" there that day. That event spurred some sales 
of these train for me. 

Bet you never expected to get this much information on such a little known 
manufacterer, eh? 

Bob Thon(Robert's Lines) 

[email protected]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a photo here: 

http://stdgauge.blogspot.com/2004/08/dehanes-standard-gauge-set.html 

Not my cup of tea personally, but looks like an interesting obscure model! 

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Look darned nice!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They look nice, but with the swivel pivot not attached to the body, and the shortened passenger car length, they are more in the toy train category. This picture is of a 1:24 car and loco? 

So are your locos "Gauge 1" or Standard Gauge (It appears that both versions were 1:24 scale) 

I guess the telling point would be the track gauge, 2-1/4 or 2-1/8 for SG, and about 1.77" for "Gauge 1"... 

Just wondering which you got. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nancy and I spent Monday night at La Posada Inn in Winslow, Arizona. A fabulous inn about 50 feet from the BNSF mainline through town. The lobby has a case with four of these cars in it. When I get a chance I'll download some pictures of the cars.

My impression is that they are a shorter version of the LGB streamliners. They are higher and wider than the USAT streamliners. The cars in the case had "standard gauge" trucks and were sitting on three rail Lionel standard gauge track. The flanges on the trucks make the flanges on LGB wheels look fine scale. They are toy trains, not model trains. That said, I wouldn't get rid of them if somehow I got hold of a set.


They had an observation, dome and two coaches on the case.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have finally made it home and can download the pictures i took of these cars in a case at La Posada in Winslow, Arizona. 




























Chuck


----------



## emert (Jun 20, 2011)

Many thanks to Jerry Barnes and Bob Thon for the information on DeHanes. I have the original Super Chief set, A unit, dome, baggage/combine, passenger and observation. Beautiful set, I displayed in glass case for several years, have only several hours running time (if that), like-new condition. Having recently retired, moved to smaller home and re-sizing my layout, I can no longer use it, and will try to sell. No idea of value, but would hope it has some collector value due to age and scarcity? Would really appreciate any ideas or advice either or your can give me, at [email protected] or 618-401-8888. I have pictures I can email, also the original information sheets form Bob DeHanes; too bad about his fire, etc. Many thanks, Emert


----------



## emert (Jun 20, 2011)

P.S. I have the 30" DeHanes Super Chief cars, not the 26". Also wondering exacting what scale the #1 gauge would correspond to. It certainly is very close to LGB scale. May also sell some of my LGB, including the entire RhB Swiss Glacier Express set, all cars and engines/locos. Cars will probably run on my new layout, under construction, but not sure about the larger engines, especially the Arosa. Thanks again - Emert


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try the tinplate forums, more of a following there than here.


----------



## emert (Jun 20, 2011)

Jerry - You probably did not receive my message several nights ago. I have a Santa Fe set I would like to sell, since it is too large (radius track) for my new layout. Like-new condition, and really a beautiful set. If you have any suggestions on value, as well as possible buyers, I would appreciate hearing from you. Please forward this to Bob Thon too, as I cannot access his email. Really enjoyed your post; thanks for the information! Regards, Emert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Emert, you do not say explicitly, but I'm gathering you have the #1 gauge set that is the same track as your LGB? 

Just checking. In 1:24 those 30" cars scale to 60' long. Someone running 1:24 would be the target market, or someone running LGB, since LGB runs from 1:22 to 1:27. 

They would be too big for the 1:29 crowd, and too short. Ditto the 1:32 guys. 

Are you on any of the Kalmbach forums? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## emert (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Greg - Just opened your reply of June 22; I'm just learning how to use these forums. Will see if I can find the Kalmbach forum per your suggestion; thanks! Also trying to start liquidating items that I'll never use, beginning with a new, unopened box of USA 10' diameter track #R81700, and a Pola St. Michael's Church; have no idea of their value as I have had "in inventory" for many years. Would you recommend advertising on eBay, or somewhere else? And any suggestion as to pricing? Thanks, Emert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you need to be a 1st class member to post items for sale, so ebay, or maybe there is another forum that allows free advertising (LSC?) 

Pricing items, just go to ebay, and search for them, that's pretty much what most people do. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## KaliGirl.LA (May 11, 2013)

We recently bought a bunch of train cars and I can see that the first two (engine and push car) are the Trains by DeHanes, Santa Fe. The set came with many other cars, and I don't know what kind they are . . . I have some that look like they're made of metal, have Brass Accents. I have some that have what looks like cast iron or cast aluminum bases, trucks, and end panels . . . not necissarily all on one car. Are these Trains by DeHanes too? Anyone Know? I don't know how to add photos, so when I can figure that out, I'll do that.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a section on adding pictures... it is a sticky on top of one of the forums... 

That should help.... 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a 30" version of the dome car, says on the box it is 1:32, will see how it matches my MTH cars when it gets here. Got it on ebay. Box did also have a box to check for the 26" version, but mine had the 32" version checked.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you post a picture Jerry? As I remember they were not long on details.

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, if this link works you can see a box end and the size/gauge checked.http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRAINS-BY-DeHANES-1-GAUGE-SANTA-FE-ALUMINUM-VISTA-HEIGHTS-OBSERVATION-30-1990-/191774835613?hash=item2ca6abc39d%3Ag%3ARmAAAOSw%7EotWgLNX&nma=true&si=EZxDHLGAl04uqQ0rZN1KjyjxqNY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, I would not be surprised that the 26" length only went with the standard gauge unit.

80 feet in 1:32 is indeed 30".... 

Hard to appreciate the car in the wrapping, but the fluting and the dome look nice.

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I got my fingers crossed. Be nice to get a dome for the Santa Fe train. I made a dome for my MTH Union Pacific, but would rather do it this way.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that you will find that they are 1/24 scale!
We will wait for your confirmation.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David you are right, went back to the beginning of the thread where I state they are 1:24 ha ha!

30" in 1:24 scales to 60 foot prototype. That explains why they look short.










Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but one of the boxes had 30" marked on it and 1/32nd scale. We'll see. Might be a dome car for sale soon! Ones you picture seem to be the 26", I hope!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, interesting... well the truth will be in the actual measurements, no matter how long they are, the width and height will tell..

Hurry up UPS!

Greg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jerry,
The link to the eBay page showed that the 30" box was checked, but NO SCALE mentioned.
It did have the 'ONE GAUGE' box checked, but I think that that just means that the wheels fitted are for Gauge 1 track, rather than the Standard Gauge track.
I'm sure that you will let us know when it arrives.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure you are right David. Maybe I can get some smaller wheels on it and mess with the truck mount some to lower it. He sent some measurements, after I bought it. Said he took them off the box. 31" long, 4" wide, so will see. I might not say anything more about this!  Ebay is always a gamble. May have lost. It is coming from Vancouver, so who knows when they will show up? I guess he sold the rest to a non ebay buyer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be here Thursday.


----------



## bobaloo (16 d ago)

RioScott said:


> I Recently Purchased A Used Set Of DeHanes Transportation Milestones G-Scale Trains. They Did Not Include Instructions On Running Them. Does Anyone Own A Set Of These Beautiful Trains And What Do Run Power Them With AC or DC Transformer. I have tried running them on the DC setting with a 10 AMP Bridgewerks And Nothing Happens. On The AC setting they run in forward only. RioScott


Sorry to revive an old thread, but I've been searching unsuccessfully for an answer to this question as well.
Does anyone have any information on running these engines?
Do you think a Lionel ZW transformer would safely be able to run an AB unit with a few lighted cars?
Thank you for any information you can provide!
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have one? Open it and inspect the motor. Pretty sure they are DC motors, not AC.

If you don't have one, good look finding one... note that they were also apparently made in 1:24 and 1:32...

Greg


----------

